# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας BenQ] BENQ  PE8700 PROJECTOR

## m.tournakis

Καλημέρα. Ψάχνω το σχέδιο του PE8700 να περιλαμβάνει και το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού.
Εχει σκάσει το ic601 8pin PWM CONTROLER από το πρώτευων PSU.

----------


## Thansavv

> Καλημέρα. Ψάχνω το σχέδιο του PE8700 να περιλαμβάνει και το σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού.
> Εχει σκάσει το ic601 8pin PWM CONTROLER από το πρώτευων PSU.


Γεια σας...
Το τροφοδοτικό που φαίνεται στη φωτο είναι από άλλο μοντέλο προτζέκτορα BENQ. Ίσως όμως να βοηθήσει κάπου...
Ο PWM Controller Εδώ είναι το  IC200  >   230D6.

BENQ.JPG
Θανάσης

----------


## m.tournakis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Θανάση για την βοήθεια σου αλλά δεν ταιρίαζει. Κατέβασα τα datasheet αλλα είναι άσχετα.
Βάση συνδεσμολογίας υποψιάζομαι UC3842,3843,3844,3845 αλλά ....

----------


## m.tournakis

Αχ να τι ωραία εκεί στην Φιλλανδία...
Δέν φαντάζομαι να έχετε και εκεί καύσωνες...???

----------

